# travel cage size?



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys, yet another question before I get my rats. (2 boys)

I'm going to build a travel cage for when I bring them home and for trips to the vet. 
How big should the travel cage be?

should I make it out of PVC coated wire? 

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I use a cat carrier for trips to the vet and such. I just covered the door with wire mesh so they couldn't get out. I can only fit three in there (my vet is only 2 minutes away from my house)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I have one of those 'starter kit' cages that they sell (one of the larger ones)... I use it to carry the boys. I don't really like to put more than two of them in it, though, even for a very short trip. All cramped.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got a cute, tiny carrying cage that I bought on eBay for $7, and it's big enough that you can squish 3-4 rats in without them complaining. I'd say two is an ideal number, though. http://cgi.ebay.com/MINI-TRANSFER-T...QQihZ008QQcategoryZ116396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The thing that I've noticed about carrying cages is that the lower the ceiling, the happier they are to just lie down and sleep. Then they don't feel compelled to climb & hang upside down, trying to get out.

Also, I think any carrying cage needs to have a large door so that your rats can't cower in the corner, eluding being picked up (and wasting the vet's time).

There are some more rectangular carrying cages available at many pet stores for around $10-12, where the entire top opens. Those, imho, are a lot nicer than the one I got.

And having a nice plastic pan for the bottom is really important - you don't want poop & pee on your carseat.

If you make one yourself, I'd love to see it!


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm thinking of making it 18" long, 12"deep and 12" high.
with a flip open top possibly.

would that be big enough for two?

thank for your replies, btw. :wink: 

I'll post pics when Its done.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

That's definitely plenty big - a travel cage doesn't need to be anywhere near the size of a regular cage, provided that you're only keeping the rats in there for under 2-3 hours, especially during the day when they're less active.


----------

